# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  cùng ý tưởng

## thanhtain

Hai cậu bé nói chuyện với nhau: “Ê, tao hỏi mày cái này nha?”
- Nói đi.
- Ví dụ nhà mày nuôi một con chó và một con lợn. Đến đám giỗ, mày cần đưa một con lên bàn thờ. Con lợn nó nghĩ mày thịt con chó, con chó nó lại nghĩ mày thịt con lợn. Vậy theo mày, mày sẽ thịt con nào?
- Con lợn!
- Mày suy nghĩ giống con chó quá.

----------

